# Recommendations requested for Subwoofer change/upgrade.



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

An upcoming living room remodel will require me to make a change in my subwoofers. I currently have duel SVS SB12+, duel SVS PB-10s, and a Hsu MBM-12 in a 2400^3 foot room which has a large opening to the rest of the house. The space immediately adjacent to the LR is about another 3500^3 feet. In addition to the subs, my current speaker system is comprised of ORB Mod2s (mains, surrounds) and an Orb Mod4 (center). the system is used primarily for HT at low to moderate volume levels so super high output is not necessary. However, there are occasions when I turn it up to feel the impact during an action flick so I don't want to limit myself if possible. Here's the bad news, the new room configuration will require me to lose the current sub set-up. The good news is that I can replace them with sub(s) that will serve as end tables! However, there are some restrictions:

1. They must at least resemble furniture, no industrial black boxes. A nice looking down firing unit would be ideal. The black piano look would also be a very difficult sell.

2. They will be used as end tables. That means their position will be fixed and as about as close to a corner they will see is about 3 to 7 feet.

3. Budget is about 2.5k.

4. Did I mention attractive (or at least not ugly)?

Considering the above I’ve listed some potential candidates (not in any particular order):

A. Rhythmik F15 (duel)*
B. SVS PB12+ (duel)
C. SVS PB13 ultra (single)
D. Hsu ULS-15 (duel)*
E. Hsu VTF3 mk3 (duel)
F. Hsu VTF2 mk3 (duel)
G. AV123 MFW-15 (duel)
H. Submersive (single)
I. Custom cabinet w/DIY kit ????

* maybe too short for an end table

The nice thing about the SB12+ and the MBM-12 is that they do a very nice job of filling in the mid/upper bass that the Orbs lack. The Orbs have to stay (unless you know of another small white speaker that has equivalent price/performance but can go lower) so whatever I get has to carry everything up to 120hz, maybe even 150hz. I’m hoping that with duels I may be able to minimize localization when using such a high xover.

The floor is yours so I’d like to hear your comments/thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your list is hard to fault. With the goings on at AV123, I would steer clear of the MFW-15. 
You could not have chosen a better time to need your Subwoofers to look like Furniture with eD, Hsu, SVS, Epik, and many others only recently offering the option of Wood Veneer Finishes. For a long time, Hsu and eD were mostly relegated to a Black Crinkle Finish. I personally think these Companies did this to counter the MFW-15 which truly looks gorgeous.

I would also give a look at Paradigm's Sub 25 or Sub 1. Both of these Subwoofers are quite tasteful and sound great. Moreover, you can audition them before purchase. That being said, I am sure you know just how good the other ID Companies you are looking at are.

Orb's are an interesting choice to pair with such upper level Subwoofers. Given how high the crossover point is, I would also include Martin Logan's Descent i and Depth i. Thanks to using 3 smaller Woofers (10" Descent, 8" Depth), they do really well playing at high crossover points.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

For their size the Orbs do a decent job but no much choice there. If it were solely up to me I'd at least have some 2-way bookshelfs across the front so I wouldn't have to concern myself with such a high xover. Like I said, they had to be small and white.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

My top two personal choices from your list are the Seaton Submersive and the SVS PB13-Ultra. If you can spring the money for them, they are wonderful, wonderful subwoofers and you can't get much better from a manufacturer without spending much, much more!


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

SVS PB13-Ultra or DIY. I always like the DIY because you get good results at a better price and the satisfaction of it all. Plus, you could make them look any way you wanted.


----------

